# Ton schnarrt



## Magogan (28. August 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem: Bei bestimmten Tonhöhen tritt ein zusätzliches hohes Schnarren auf.

Es tritt nur am PC auf, nicht beim Fernsehen über das gleiche Soundsystem. Außerdem tritt es nur beim mittleren Lautsprecher auf, bei den anderen nicht. Es tritt auch bei meinem Projektor auf, wenn ich diesen testweise als Tonquelle nutze. Es scheint also weder an der Verkabelung noch am Soundsystem zu liegen.

Meint ihr, die Mainboard-Soundkarte ist kaputt? Oder ist es ein Software-Problem?


----------



## bemuehung (28. August 2012)

welches Soundsystem ? 

scheint ja evtl. an DTS zu liegen

TV meist Dolby Digital wenn Digital TV, läuft der Center den am TV ?


----------



## Magogan (28. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> welches Soundsystem ?
> 
> scheint ja evtl. an DTS zu liegen
> 
> TV meist Dolby Digital wenn Digital TV, läuft der Center den am TV ?


Tritt bei Dolby Digital und DTS auf. Ebenso bei Skype (und das ist weder Dolby noch DTS). Und auch beim Projektor-Lautsprecher tritt es auf, hab's getestet indem ich einen Ton in den Einstellungen immer wieder abgespielt habe ^^

Der Center läuft beim Fernsehen.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004PGM9KY


----------



## bemuehung (28. August 2012)

welchen Player nutzt du denn ? welche Quelle hast du für den Projektor ?


----------



## Magogan (28. August 2012)

Habs bemerkt bei Total Media Theatre 5.3.1 und Corel WinDVD Pro 11 unter anderem heute bei der Matrix-Bluray sowie beim Skype-Anrufton (wenn man angerufen wird). Mein Soundsystem ist über SPDIF (koaxial) und der Projektor über HDMI angeschlossen.


----------



## bemuehung (28. August 2012)

wird dann wohl an der Soundkarte/-chip liegen oder an den Einstellungen, warum läuft der Center bei Skype


----------



## Magogan (28. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> warum läuft der Center bei Skype


Weil weiß ich nicht 

Also neues Mainboard oder neue Soundkarte kaufen?


----------



## bemuehung (28. August 2012)

könnte daran liegen das Stereo zu 5.1, guck mal in den Einstellungen das 2.0/2.1 nicht in 5.1 "umgewandelt" wird

laufen denn bei Musik auch alle Lautsprecher ?

was Filme angeht kann der Chip wahrscheinlich kein DTS encoden

probier mal MPC-HC Mediaplayer Classic + AC3Filter, wird aber bestimmt nicht bei Blu-Rays klappen


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Hab jetzt mal diese Soundkarte bestellt: http://www.amazon.de...uct/B001E17JCG/

Ist die gut oder sollte ich noch ne andere nehmen vielleicht?

Kann ich den Mikrofon-Eingang an meinem Mainboard auch nutzen, wenn ich die Soundkarte eingebaut habe?

Passt dieses Kabel zur Soundkarte?

Edit: Problem gefunden: Die mittlere Lautsprecherbox ist kaputt. Aber die Soundkarte nehm ich mal trotzdem^^


----------



## Saji (29. August 2012)

Die Asus Xonar ist nicht schlecht, die Frage ist nur ob es wirklich eine Soundkarte sein muss wenn der Onboard Sound tadellos funktioniert. Oder anders gesagt: warum einen neuen Satz Reifen kaufen wenn der alte noch gut im Profil ist?


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Asus Xonar ist nicht schlecht, die Frage ist nur ob es wirklich eine Soundkarte sein muss wenn der Onboard Sound tadellos funktioniert. Oder anders gesagt: warum einen neuen Satz Reifen kaufen wenn der alte noch gut im Profil ist?


Dolby Digital Live - dann höre ich auch wieder Bären in WoW von hinten, wenn sie mich von hinten angreifen ^^

Übrigens lag es wirklich an der mittleren Lautsprecherbox. War heute beim MediaMarkt und habe sie austauschen lassen, jetzt geht es problemlos.

Aber warum trat das Problem nur manchmal auf? Es ist mir bei Fluch der Karibik 4 z.B. aufgefallen, dann habe ich das Bluray-Abspielprogramm neu gestartet und dann hat es nicht mehr geschnarrt (oder es ist mir nicht mehr aufgefallen). Sehr sehr sehr sehr seltsam ...


----------



## Saji (29. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dolby Digital Live - dann höre ich auch wieder Bären in WoW von hinten, wenn sie mich von hinten angreifen ^^



Für... WoW? Ich hab in WoW seit drei Jahren keinen Sound mehr an, stattdessen läuft meine Playlist durch.


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Für... WoW? Ich hab in WoW seit drei Jahren keinen Sound mehr an, stattdessen läuft meine Playlist durch.


Auch für andere Spiele. War nur ein Beispiel. Außerdem könnte sich auch allgemein die Tonqualität ein wenig verbessern, ich weiß es aber auch nicht genau.

Echt sehr seltsam, dass das Schnarren nur manchmal zu hören war. Aber hier ist im Moment so einiges seltsam ... Ich habe z.B. jetzt gerade mein iPhone als Bluetooth-Gerät entfernt, kann aber weiterhin über Bluetooth -> iPhone -> Internet surfen (eigentlich habe ich es entfernt, weil ich eben nicht surfen konnte, nach dem Entfernen ging's dann mit dem Surfen xD). Abgesehen davon hab ich gestern erfahren, dass die Telekom statt VDSL + Entertain einfach mal DSL 6000 gebucht hat ... habs natürlich sofort storniert. Echt seltsam diese Welt. Sie folgt manchmal keiner erkennbaren Logik ...


----------



## Saji (29. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Auch für andere Spiele. War nur ein Beispiel. Außerdem könnte sich auch allgemein die Tonqualität ein wenig verbessern, ich weiß es aber auch nicht genau.



Ich bin mal vorsichtig und behaupte das du keinen Unterschied feststellen wirst, es sei denn du hast ein superfeines Gehör und eine entsprechende Anlage die jeden auch noch so kleinen Unterschied gnadenlos rauskristallisiert.  Aber du musst selber wissen ob sich das lohnt. Die Xonar ist jedenfalls schon was gutes, verkehrt machst du da nichts. 



> Echt sehr seltsam, dass das Schnarren nur manchmal zu hören war. Aber hier ist im Moment so einiges seltsam ... Ich habe z.B. jetzt gerade mein iPhone als Bluetooth-Gerät entfernt, kann aber weiterhin über Bluetooth -> iPhone -> Internet surfen (eigentlich habe ich es entfernt, weil ich eben nicht surfen konnte, nach dem Entfernen ging's dann mit dem Surfen xD). Abgesehen davon hab ich gestern erfahren, dass die Telekom statt VDSL + Entertain einfach mal DSL 6000 gebucht hat ... habs natürlich sofort storniert. Echt seltsam diese Welt. Sie folgt manchmal keiner erkennbaren Logik ...



Normal, eh? Sonst wäre die Welt ja langweilig. *g*


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Xonar ist jedenfalls schon was gutes, verkehrt machst du da nichts.


Eine Frage habe ich noch: Kann ich den Mikrofon-Eingang von meinem Mainboard weiterhin nutzen? Weil die Soundkarte leider keinen Mikrofon-Eingang hat (den nutze ich ja als optischen Ausgang).


----------



## Dagonzo (29. August 2012)

Hast du zufällig eine oder mehrere SSD-Platten in deinem Rechner? Solch ein leichtes "Schnarren" kann davon kommen. 
Das habe auch seit dem ich SSD Platten nutze und höre die auch hin und wieder, wenn auf den Platten Daten hin und her geschaufelt werden. Ist aber nur zu hören, wenn ich unter Windows was mache. In Spielen ist es allerdings nicht zu hören, sowie andere Töne dazu kommen.

Edit:
Was den Sound ansich angeht. Die Qualität der heutigen OnBaord Chipsätze ist recht gut und unterscheidet sich von Soundkarten bei normalen Gebrauch wie Spielen/TS überhaupt nicht mehr. Was aber sein kann ist, dass eine Soundkarte diese Störgeräusche schluckt bzw. rausfiltert.


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig eine oder mehrere SSD-Platten in deinem Rechner? Solch ein leichtes "Schnarren" kann davon kommen.
> Das habe auch seit dem ich SSD Platten nutze und höre die auch hin und wieder, wenn auf den Platten Daten hin und her geschaufelt werden. Ist aber nur zu hören, wenn ich unter Windows was mache. In Spielen ist es allerdings nicht zu hören, sowie andere Töne dazu kommen.
> 
> Edit:
> Was den Sound ansich angeht. Die Qualität der heutigen OnBaord Chipsätze ist recht gut und unterscheidet sich von Soundkarten bei normalen Gebrauch wie Spielen/TS überhaupt nicht mehr. Was aber sein kann ist, dass eine Soundkarte diese Störgeräusche schluckt bzw. rausfiltert.


Das Schnarren lag an der Lautsprecherbox, die einfach nur kaputt war. Siehe ein Stück weiter oben. Wenn das Schnarren von einer SSD käme, was nicht möglich ist, da ich keine verbaut habe, hätte ich das ja wohl bemerkt ...

Und naja, eine Soundkarte, die teurer ist als das Mainboard selber, sollte auch besser sein  Mir ging es allerdings vor allem um einen optischen Ausgang und um 3D-Sound beim Spielen.


----------

